# More on Pottermore



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

I started a very similar thread in the MBTI forum, and found no relation. Though it may seem like I'm beating a dead horse, I think that there may be a correlation between Enneagram type and Hogwarts House. I was thoroughly dissatisfied with the "correlation" between House and MBTI type, and I think it would be interesting to explore the relation between Enneatype and Hogwarts House. So, I'll start.

*Gryffindor, Type 1*

Feel free to go in depth with other theories/antithesis. Don't be afraid to go tri-type in depth, if you would like.
Also, I was a hatstall between Gryffindor and Ravenclaw. So, _please mention if you were a hatstall_ also.

And here's a link to the other thread, if interested: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/94622-pottermore-mbti-type-correlation.html


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I would say:

Type 1: Gryffindor > Ravenclaw (w2), Ravenclaw > Gryffindor (w9)
Type 2: Hufflepuff > Gryffindor
Type 3: Slytherin > Ravenclaw
Type 4: Ravenclaw > Slytherin
Type 5: Ravenclaw > Slytherin
Type 6: Gryffindor (counterphobic), Hufflepuff (phobic)
Type 7: Gryffindor > Hufflepuff (w6), Gryffindor > Slytherin (w8)
Type 8: Gryffindor > Slytherin
Type 9: Hufflepuff (I can't really see 9 having a correlation with any other house)

As for me, 7w8 and Slytherin.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@Dark Romantic you are wrong about 6 ^^;........

6w7 1w2 4w5 So/Sx.........*Slytherin*...honestly I was shocked..but I kind of understand why.

*Wand:*

*Unicorn*

Unicorn hair generally produces the most consistent magic, and is least subject to fluctuations and blockages. Wands with unicorn cores are generally the most difficult to turn to the Dark Arts. They are the most faithful of all wands, and usually remain strongly attached to their first owner, irrespective of whether he or she was an accomplished witch or wizard.

Minor disadvantages of unicorn hair are that they do not make the most powerful wands (although the wand wood may compensate) and that they are prone to melancholy if seriously mishandled, meaning that the hair may 'die' and need replacing

*Surprisingly Flexible*

*Ebony*

This jet-black wand wood has an impressive appearance and reputation, being highly suited to all manner of combative magic, and to Transfiguration. Ebony is happiest in the hand of those with the courage to be themselves. Frequently non-conformist, highly individual or comfortable with the status of outsider, ebony wand owners have been found both among the ranks of the Order of the Phoenix and among the Death Eaters. In my experience the ebony wand’s perfect match is one who will hold fast to his or her beliefs, no matter what the external pressure, and will not be swayed lightly from their purpose.

*14 inches*

<.< I also said that I am willing to fight my own damn house to keep my own values. No dark arts bullshit and being assholes while I'm around. I do what I feel is right and suffer no one in the way of that! 
(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ got that Slytherin!!??

There is one factor that kinda makes people like myself and others able to escape the standard <.< and that is individuality.

*The only house that isn't 6-ish is Ravenclaw.* That place is full of 5s and 4s....

6es more on the phobic side would be *Hufflepuff.*
6es more on the counterphobic side would be *Griffindor.*
6es who are amix of both seem *Slytherin.*


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Rim said:


> @Dark Romantic you are wrong about 6 ^^;........
> 
> 6w7 1w2 4w5 So/Sx.........*Slytherin*...honestly I was shocked..but I kind of understand why.
> 
> ...


Well, there's going to be some outliers (I'm pretty sure Draco Malfoy was a six, though), but in general, I bet you're not in the majority, are you? :wink:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> Well, there's going to be some outliers (I'm pretty sure Draco Malfoy was a six, though), but in general, I bet you're not in the majority, are you? :wink:


Well yeah I like being the odd one out. Makes life a bit more fun imo. >) my wand seems to thoroughly agree with this as well.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Rim said:


> Well yeah I like being the odd one out. Makes life a bit more fun imo. >) my wand seems to thoroughly agree with this as well.


I agree. Welcome to Team Serpent! :wink: How do you like being one of the cool kids? 

Also, might as well post my wand:

*Length:* 13 in

*Wood:* Black Walnut

*Core:* Dragon Heartstring

*Flexibility:* Unyielding


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> I agree. Welcome to Team Serpent! :wink: How do you like being one of the cool kids?
> 
> Also, might as well post my wand:
> 
> ...


Was never big on being part of things. We'll see....:wink:

Interesting wand btw, strong stuff if you can keep being honest with yourself and others.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Rim said:


> Was never big on being part of things. We'll see....:wink:
> 
> Interesting wand btw, strong stuff if you can keep being honest with yourself.


I rather liked reading about the wandlore on the site: I hope JKR puts some more of it out soon. It was quite a nice surprise!


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

ENTP 7w8, Ravenclaw.

Fooled you all.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

6 Ravenclaw, it was truly a matter of what house I would have been in if I weren't a Ravenclaw. Phobic for sure, but I'd be a Hufflepuff last (Loyal? Sorry, nope. Modest and not attention seeking? Haha. No.). I think I'd be a Gryffindor if I weren't a Ravenclaw, but all the other houses have way too much of a tight knit group spirit. The individualism of Ravenclaw is much more to my liking.

Wand was fun, I read about ALL the wand woods. Amazed at the variety, to be honest.

Length: 10 3/4 in

Wood: Dogwood

Core: Unicorn

Flexibility: Hard

I think it's a neat combination, and not one I expected. Dogwood is rather playful and michevious. The length and the flexibility, however, contribute to less swishy, less grandiose spellcasting. It's a clever wand, not a goofy one. 



Ollivander said:


> Dogwood is one of my own personal favourites, and I have found that matching a dogwood wand with its ideal owner is always entertaining. Dogwood wands are quirky and mischievous; they have playful natures and insist upon partners who can provide them with scope for excitement and fun. It would be quite wrong, however, to deduce from this that dogwood wands are not capable of serious magic when called upon to do so; they have been known to perform outstanding spells under difficult conditions, and when paired with a suitably clever and ingenious witch or wizard, can produce dazzling enchantments. An interesting foible of many dogwood wands is that they refuse to perform non-verbal spells and they are often rather noisy.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

My house is Gryffindor, it seems. I actually assumed it'd be Hufflepuff (is a bit 6ish) or Ravenclaw (NT house).

Wand -
Core: Phoenix feather
Wood: Apple
Length: 10in
Flexibility: Rigid

Interestingly, a friend has been on my case lately about "trying new things." For some reason >_> Honest, I do try most things at least once...

*Phoenix*
This is the rarest core type. Phoenix feathers are capable of the greatest range of magic, though they may take longer than either unicorn or dragon cores to reveal this. They show the most initiative, sometimes acting of their own accord, a quality that many witches and wizards dislike.
Phoenix feather wands are always the pickiest when it comes to potential owners, for the creature from which they are taken is one of the most independent and detached in the world. These wands are the hardest to tame and to personalise, and their allegiance is usually hard won.

*Apple*
Applewood wands are not made in great numbers. They are powerful and best suited to an owner of high aims and ideals, as this wood mixes poorly with Dark magic. It is said that the possessor of an apple wand will be well-loved and long-lived, and I have often noticed that customers of great personal charm find their perfect match in an applewood wand. An unusual ability to converse with other magical beings in their native tongues is often found among apple wand owners, who include the celebrated author of Merpeople: A Comprehensive Guide to Their Language and Customs, Dylan Marwood.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm an INTP type 7 (I think) Gryffindor!

How do I find out what wand I have?

Edit: Found it!
Length: 11 in
Wood: Yew
Core: Phoenix Feather
Flexibility: Surprisingly Swishy

Dunno what it all means.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic Six here. Erm, very phobic, I think. I was Sorted into Hufflepuff. Quite happy with that.  

Wand - 

*Core:* Unicorn tail hair. I expected this, to be honest, and was quite happy to have received this. 



> Generally produces the most consistent magic, and is least subject to fluctuations and blockages. Wands with unicorn tail hairs are generally the most difficult to turn to the Dark Arts. They are the most faithful of all wands, and usually remain strongly attached to their first owner. Most disadvantages being that they do not make the most powerful of wands (although the wand wood may compensate) and they are prone to melancholy if seriously mishandled.


Consistent magic? Yes. Give me consistency. ^^ And loyalty. I like that. Power? Does not need. 

*Length:* 11 inches. Also expected. I am vertically challenged. O__O

*Wood:* Willow. 



> Willow is an uncommon wand wood with healing power. The ideal owner for a willow wand has some (usually unwarranted) insecurity, however well they may try and hide it. The willow wands have consistently selected those of greatest potential, rather than those who feel they have little to learn.


I am quite happy with this. While I have always felt I identified with Hazel, I was pleasantly surprised to find that I find myself very much liking my Willow wood wand. At least, in my imagination. Haha. ^^ 

*Flexibility:* Quite flexible.


----------



## starshipuk (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm an* INTP type 5w6* -* have been sorted into Ravenclaw and Slytherin*.

My Wand-
*Length: 13 in
Wood: Fir*
(My august grandfather, Gerbold Octavius Ollivander, always called wands of this wood ‘the survivor’s wand,’ because he had sold it to three wizards who subsequently passed through mortal peril unscathed. There is no doubt that this wood, coming as it does from the most resilient of trees, produces wands that demand staying power and strength of purpose in their true owners, and that they are poor tools in the hands of the changeable and indecisive. Fir wands are particularly suited to Transfiguration, and favour owners of focused, strong-minded and, occasionally, intimidating demeanour.)

*Core: Dragon Heartstring*
(As a rule, dragon heartstrings produce wands with the most power, and which are capable of the most flamboyant spells. Dragon wands tend to learn more quickly than other types. While they can change allegiance if won from their original master, they always bond strongly with the current owner.

The dragon wand tends to be easiest to turn to the Dark Arts, though it will not incline that way of its own accord. It is also the most prone of the three cores to accidents, being somewhat temperamental.)

*Flexibility: Hard*


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

ENFP 7w6, slytherin. Hornwood and Dragon Heartstrings wand. Suprisingly swishy. 7-5-4 sx/sp

have no clue what that does for me.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't see Ravenclaw supporting a ton of 4's due to their basic eccentricity, I tend to put Ravenclaw a bit drier ala 5-6-1.

4's strike me as a Hufflepuff-Slytherin pairing.



> A sensitive wand, hazel often reflects its owner’s emotional state, and works best for a master who understands and can manage their own feelings. Others should be very careful handling a hazel wand if its owner has recently lost their temper, or suffered a serious disappointment, because the wand will absorb such energy and discharge it unpredictably. The positive aspect of a hazel wand more than makes up for such minor discomforts, however, for it is capable of outstanding magic in the hands of the skillful, and is so devoted to its owner that it often ‘wilts’ (which is to say, it expels all its magic and refuses to perform, often necessitating the extraction of the core and its insertion into another casing, if the wand is still required) at the end of its master’s life (if the core is unicorn hair, however, there is no hope; the wand will almost certainly have ‘died’). Hazel wands also have the unique ability to detect water underground, and will emit silvery, tear-shaped puffs of smoke if passing over concealed springs and wells.


As a 3w4(sw4w5)-5w6(sw4w5)-8w9(sw9w1) sp/sx I ended up in Slytherin twice (tried to sway it towards Ravenclaw). I could see how my sp/sx and subwings steer me towards the Hazel.


----------



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a 9w1 Ravenclaw.
I agree 9s are much more Hufflepuff-ish, but I think Ravenclaw isn't an unlikely combination. 
Hmm and I think a 9w8 can be Gryffindorish, also.

As for my wand, not what I expected at all, but I like it. 

Length - 13 1/4 in, 
Wood - English Oak 



> A wand for good times and bad, this is a friend as loyal as the wizard who deserves it. Wands of English oak demand partners of strength, courage and fidelity. Less well-known is the propensity for owners of English oak wands to have powerful intuition, and, often, an affinity with the magic of the natural world, with the creatures and plants that are necessary to wizardkind for both magic and pleasure.


Core - Dragon
Flexibility - Surprisingly Swishy


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

i'm a 3w2 Ravenclaw, and I'll admit I was a bit surprised at first by my sorting, but I've come to like it. I like being seen as different and intelligent, but maybe not quite as eccentric as they put it. Just like with the enneagram I always thought there are varying degrees for each house. I really expected to be put into Slytherin from my ambition but when I got Ravenclaw I was like "...okay!" 

My wand is:
11 3/4 inches
Beech
Phoenix Feather
Brittle

I have no idea what that's supposed to mean though.


----------



## OrangeSoda (Apr 1, 2011)

Ravenclaw + a 4w5 here, so you were right about me. Although, I wanted to be and usually am a Gryffindor. I'm an INFX btw. Wand:

Length- 11 in

Wood- Larch
Strong, durable and warm in colour, larch has long been valued as an attractive and powerful wand wood. Its reputation for instilling courage and confidence in the user has ensured that demand has always outstripped supply. This much sought-after wand is, however, hard to please in the matter of ideal owners, and trickier to handle than many imagine. I find that it always creates wands of hidden talents and unexpected effects, which likewise describes the master who deserves it. It is often the case that the witch or wizard who belongs to the larch wand may never realise the full extent of their considerable talents until paired with it, but that they will then make an exceptional match. 

Core- Phoenix Feather
This is the rarest core type. Phoenix feathers are capable of the greatest range of magic, though they may take longer than either unicorn or dragon cores to reveal this. They show the most initiative, sometimes acting of their own accord, a quality that many witches and wizards dislike.

Phoenix feather wands are always the pickiest when it comes to potential owners, for the creature from which they are taken is one of the most independent and detached in the world. These wands are the hardest to tame and to personalise, and their allegiance is usually hard won.

Flexibility- Slightly Springy


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

5w6 or 7w6 depending on the day, apparently. INTP or ENTP depending on the mood, Ravenclaw

Dogwood
Dragon
12.5 inches
hard


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

5w4, INFJ, Gryffindor
9", Oak, Unicorn


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

MBTI: INFP
Enneagram: 4w5 so/sp (469 tritype, I think)
House: Slytherin (I was surprised by this, but then it made sense when I thought about it.) 

Length: 10 3/4 in
Wood: Laurel
Core: Unicorn 
Flexibility: Surprisingly Swishy


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> Type 9: Hufflepuff (I can't really see 9 having a correlation with any other house)


Hehehe type 9 gryffindor over here

but being honest I'm the Neville of the gryffindor house that everyone's like "why the heck are they here" but then one day I'm just gonna do something really heroic and prove my gryffindor-ness


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

*Slytherin*

*10 Inches, Hard
*
*Phoenix*

This is the rarest core type. Phoenix feathers are capable of the greatest range of magic, though they may take longer than either unicorn or dragon cores to reveal this. They show the most initiative, sometimes acting of their own accord, a quality that many witches and wizards dislike.
Phoenix feather wands are always the pickiest when it comes to potential owners, for the creature from which they are taken is one of the most independent and detached in the world. These wands are the hardest to tame and to personalise, and their allegiance is usually hard won.

*Ash*

The ash wand cleaves to its one true master and ought not to be passed on or gifted from the original owner, because it will lose power and skill. This tendency is extreme if the core is of unicorn. Old superstitions regarding wands rarely bear close examination, but I find that the old rhyme regarding rowan, chestnut, ash and hazel wands (rowan gossips, chestnut drones, ash is stubborn, hazel moans) contains a small nugget of truth. Those witches and wizards best suited to ash wands are not, in my experience, lightly swayed from their beliefs or purposes. However, the brash or over-confident witch or wizard, who often insists on trying wands of this prestigious wood, will be disappointed by its effects. The ideal owner may be stubborn, and will certainly be courageous, but never crass or arrogant.

Type 5w4, INTJ


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Curiously said:


> 5w4, INFJ, Gryffindor
> 9", Oak, Unicorn


Scratch the above. I didn't use the Pottermore site for that result, and I finally got around to it now.

The official Pottemore results are:
10 3/4", Apple, Unicorn, Rigid, Ravenclaw.
I'm still INFJ, 5w4.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Just posting some observations because this thread has been resurrected. ^^ I think that Id types or those with a strong Id influence will find themselves in either Gryffindor or Slytherin and Ego types or those with a strong Ego influence in either Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff. Superego types seem to fit in any house all depending, although I think they are less likely to be in Ravenclaw. Also, I think competency types might swing towards Ravenclaw/Slytherin. (I think "competency" rather directly correlates to the Houses somehow.) Positive outlook types might swing towards Gryffindor/Hufflepuff. Reactive types might swing towards Gryffindor/Slytherin. 

That said: 
2w1 = Hufflepuff>Gryffindor>Ravenclaw>Slytherin
2w3 = ^ Relatively the same 
3w2 = Gryffindor/Slytherin>Ravenclaw>Hufflepuff
3w4 = Slytherin>Gryffindor>Ravenclaw>Hufflepuff
4w3 = Another mystery.  Depends on other influences. 
4w5 = Ravenclaw>Slytherin>Gryffindor>Hufflepuff
5w4 = Ravenclaw>Hufflepuff>Slytherin>Gryffindor
5w6 = Ravenclaw>Slytherin>Gryffindor>Hufflepuff
Phobic 6w7 = Hufflepuff>Slytherin/Gryffindor>Ravenclaw
Phobic 6w5 = Ravenclaw/Hufflepuff>Slytherin>Gryffindor
Counterphobic 6w7 = Gryffindor>Slytherin>Hufflepuff>Ravenclaw
Counterphobic 6w5 = Gryffindor/Slytherin>Ravenclaw/Hufflepuff (harder to say here)
7w6 = Gryffindor/Slytherin>Hufflepuff>Ravenclaw
7w8 = Slytherin/Gryffindor>Hufflepuff>Ravenclaw
8w7 = ^ Same
8w9 = Mystery. XD
9w1 = Hufflepuff>Ravenclaw>Gryffindor>Slytherin
9w8 = Hufflepuff>Gryffindor>Slytherin>Ravenclaw?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> Just posting some observations because this thread has been resurrected. ^^ I think that Id types or those with a strong Id influence will find themselves in either Gryffindor or Slytherin and Ego types or those with a strong Ego influence in either Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff. Superego types seem to fit in any house all depending, although I think they are less likely to be in Ravenclaw. Also, I think competency types might swing towards Ravenclaw/Slytherin. (I think "competency" rather directly correlates to the Houses somehow.) Positive outlook types might swing towards Gryffindor/Hufflepuff. Reactive types might swing towards Gryffindor/Slytherin.
> 
> That said:
> 2w1 = Hufflepuff>Gryffindor>Ravenclaw>Slytherin
> ...


Why would a 5w4 be more likely to be in Ravenclaw over Slytherin and Hufflepuff in that order? Wouldn't if anything the melancholic and more nihilistic attitude along with the iconoclastic mindset be more apt for Slytherin which is overall a much darker house than Ravenclaw and especially Hufflepuff? I mean, most people type Snape as 5w4 and I'm a 5w4 and I definitely identify much more strongly with Slytherin than Ravenclaw. There's not even a question about it. It is indeed part the darker atmosphere that speaks to me. 

Also, did you leave out 1s on purpose? Also, why would id types gravitate more towards Gryffindor? If anything I find that the house value of being brave and so on lines up better with superego and most specifically 6 logic. 

I agree that 3s, especially the more positive type, fits better into Gryffindor. I can also see a 3 fitting into Ravenclaw. 

Why would 7w8 be better in Slytherin? Is it because of the 7 attitude of being narcissist? I guess I am inclined to say that 8 is in general a type well represented by Slytherin though and Hufflepuff is 9 embodied.

I was also talking to @FacelessBeauty regarding instinctual stackings for each house and we arrived at something like:

Slytherin sx/sp / sp/sx
Gryffindor sx/so / so/sx
Hufflepuff so/sp / sp/so
Ravenclaw sp/sx / sp/so


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Why would a 5w4 be more likely to be in Ravenclaw over Slytherin and Hufflepuff in that order? Wouldn't if anything the melancholic and more nihilistic attitude along with the iconoclastic mindset be more apt for Slytherin which is overall a much darker house than Ravenclaw and especially Hufflepuff? I mean, most people type Snape as 5w4 and I'm a 5w4 and I definitely identify much more strongly with Slytherin than Ravenclaw. There's not even a question about it. It is indeed part the darker atmosphere that speaks to me.
> 
> Also, did you leave out 1s on purpose? Also, why would id types gravitate more towards Gryffindor? If anything I find that the house value of being brave and so on lines up better with superego and most specifically 6 logic.
> 
> ...


Lol, woops, no, leaving out One was simply a brain fail. I thought the list looked short. -_- I see One as being relatively Gryffindor>Hufflepuff>Slytherin>Ravenclaw. Or something of that nature. 

Also, I don't know what I was thinking when I did that for 5w4. I'm pretty sure I meant to say Ravenclaw>Slytherin>Hufflepuff>Gryffindor. Ravenclaw first for Five because I'd say the motivation for Five and the value system of Ravenclaw go very well together. I see 5w6 as the Five that leans more towards Slytherin, though. I thought 5w6s in particular tended to be more obviously nihilistic. 

I feel like the Slytherin mentality is rather assertive. It's all about making your own path, getting your own piece on the board. They almost seem to view life as a kind of "power game". This correlates fairly well to Fives, especially Fives with an Eight fix (more Id influence). I still feel as though the "default" House for Fives is Ravenclaw. Of course, I'll probably be proven wrong as soon as I say that. And that is also why I think 7w8s tend toward the Slytherin direction, although I can see them just as easily being Gryffindors.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> Lol, woops, no, leaving out One was simply a brain fail. I thought the list looked short. -_- I see One as being relatively Gryffindor>Hufflepuff>Slytherin>Ravenclaw. Or something of that nature.


Ok, that explains it XD I thnk 1s can also potentially fit Slytherin well, especially 1w9 and intellectually driven. I can also see a 1w2 fit Ravenclaw. The way I'd imagine the priority would be Gryffindor > Slytherin > Ravenclaw > Hufflepuff for 1s.


> Also, I don't know what I was thinking when I did that for 5w4. I'm pretty sure I meant to say Ravenclaw>Slytherin>Hufflepuff>Gryffindor. Ravenclaw first for Five because I'd say the motivation for Five and the value system of Ravenclaw go very well together. I see 5w6 as the Five that leans more towards Slytherin, though. I thought 5w6s in particular tended to be more obviously nihilistic.


Well, I only got my own mind to truly compare to and my complete lack of a positive triader influence in my tritype but I still opine that 5w4 is more Slytherin and 5w6 more Ravenclaw.


> I feel like the Slytherin mentality is rather assertive. It's all about making your own path, getting your own piece on the board. They almost seem to view life as a kind of "power game". This correlates fairly well to Fives, especially Fives with an Eight fix (more Id influence). I still feel as though the "default" House for Fives is Ravenclaw. Of course, I'll probably be proven wrong as soon as I say that. And that is also why I think 7w8s tend toward the Slytherin direction, although I can see them just as easily being Gryffindors.


I feel that 7 is such a Gryffindor type, ergo why I asked. I agree that Slytherin is pretty assertive but a 5 doesn't really need to be 8-fixed to be assertive, you just need a strong connection to 8. When healthy, 5s become assertive like 8s are and sx 5s can also be very aggressive and competitive because well, the sx instinct just works like that. I can honestly see how 4w5 and intellectually driven 9s would be more apt for Ravenclaw. There is a certain lack of power seeking that defines the Ravenclaw house that Slytherin does express that I think expresses the 5 mind better. Just because we're head types and withdrawn it doesn't mean we can't be assertive because we're also the power seeking head type and we got a connection to another power seeking type that is assertive.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

ENTP, 7w6 (748)

Slytherin

Wand:
Maple with Unicorn core
10 3/4 inches
Slightly springy


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

ESFP 6w5

Pottermore put me in the Gryffindor, though I was always on the fence as to whether or not I was Gryffindor or Hufflepuff, leaning towards the latter. 
Wand:
Length: *13 inches*

Wood: *Pear*
"The golden-tines wood of pear produces wands of splendid magical powers, which give off their best in the hands of the warm-hearted, the generous and the wise. Possessors of pear wands are, in the experience of the learned wandmaker Garrik Ollivander, usually popular and well-respected and he never knew of a single instance where a pear want has been discovered in the possession of a Dark witch or wizard.
Pear wands are among the most resilient and it is noted that they may still present a remarkable appearance of newness, even after many years of hard use."

Core: *Dragon*
"As a rule, dragon heartstrings produce wands with the most power, and which are capable of the most flamboyant spells. Dragon wands tend to learn more quickly than other types. While they can change allegiance if won from their original master, they always bond strongly with the current owner.
The dragon wand tends to be easiest to turn to the Dark Arts, though it will not incline that way of its own accord. It is also the most prone of the three cores to accidents, being somewhat temperamental."

Flexibility: *Pliant

*
I'm happy with the wand they gave me, I like the slight contradiction between the core and the wood on Dark Arts. The quiz had really accurate results for me and my friends. On the flip-side, all of the wands are described positively and tend to appeal to things that people like to see in themselves. I can read a few of the other descriptions and agree to any of the points, but I still think it did a really good job at narrowing down the combination that it the person well.

My best friend, an ENTP, actually got a fairly similar wand to me - 12in, Apple, Dragon, Supple.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

INTJ 7w6
Slytherin House

My answers for the wand selection:
You are Average height
You have Dark brown / Black eyes
The day you were born was An odd number
You most pride yourself on Imagination
At a deserted crossroads you would Turn right towards the castle
You most fear Fire
In a chest of magical artefacts you would choose The golden key
If you're happy that these answers are true, I can now reveal your perfect wand. If not, please answer again

*WAND*


















Length: 12 1/4 in
Wood: Alder
Core: Unicorn
Flexibility: Slightly Springy


*Alder:*
Alder is an unyielding wood, yet I have discovered that its ideal owner is not stubborn or obstinate, but often helpful, considerate and most likeable. Whereas most wand woods seek similarity in the characters of those they will best serve, alder is unusual in that it seems to desire a nature that is, if not precisely opposite to its own, then certainly of a markedly different type. When an alder wand is happily placed, it becomes a magnificent, loyal helpmate. Of all wand types, alder is best suited to non-verbal spell work, whence comes its reputation for being suitable only for the most advanced witches and wizards.

*Unicorn:*
Unicorn hair generally produces the most consistent magic, and is least subject to fluctuations and blockages. Wands with unicorn cores are generally the most difficult to turn to the Dark Arts. They are the most faithful of all wands, and usually remain strongly attached to their first owner, irrespective of whether he or she was an accomplished witch or wizard.


Minor disadvantages of unicorn hair are that they do not make the most powerful wands (although the wand wood may compensate) and that they are prone to melancholy if seriously mishandled, meaning that the hair may 'die' and need replacing.

*Slightly Springy:*
I once made a joke about my wand going 'boing boing!', but I realised later that it means that the wand is slightly flexible in changing owners.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

Dark Romantic said:


> I would say:
> 
> Type 1: Gryffindor > Ravenclaw (w2), Ravenclaw > Gryffindor (w9)
> Type 2: Hufflepuff > Gryffindor
> ...


well i got 9w1 and Ravenclaw


----------

